# Walther P99 Vs. Hk Usp



## JONSCH

Hello, I am looking at the P99 and a USP. dont know which is more accurate. Please tell me which one you experiened people would choose and why. Does the HK cost more for a reason? Thanks!!


----------



## Shipwreck

I have a P99 A/S in 9mm, and a USPc in 9mm. I also have prev owned a USP fullsize in 9mm. The USP was just too large for my hand, so I sold it. Great gun, though.

The P99 is more ergonomic than any other gun I have ever held. Also, for me - while the HK USP shot very well - I still shoot better with the P99.

Just my 2 cents. Both are great guns.

Only other gun I have shot as well as my P99 is an FNP 9mm.


----------



## zhurdan

I own both, and all I can say is YES, there is a reason the HK costs more.

They're big, because they are built like tanks, they're heavy because they're tough like tanks, they're blocky because they're thick like tanks, they're sexy because well... tanks are sexy!

I like my P99, but the recoil spring rod is a weak point in the design if you ask me. I've replaced it a few times. One was free and the guy said it happens all the time, which I thought was odd to say, the other I paid like $9 +shipping because I got a little western with it (put about 1200 rounds thru it in a day hehehe)

I'd say, if you can afford it, and it fits the profile of why you want it in the first place (CC or plinker) I'd go with the HK for the quality and sexyness, but that's just me.

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan

This is a hard question to answer. Its like asking what is better a Ford pickup or a Chevy. They are equal but you will get passionate responses how one is better than the other and how one has an un supported chamber…

Both guns are top of the line quality. Both have expensive mags, the HK is a bit easier to get holsters for but not by much.

Find the one that fits your hand best. Buy it.


----------



## unpecador

I don't know much about a P99 so I can't really compare but I recently purchased a new USP9c. I was considering a full size USP9 but it was too large for my hand as well. The USP9c doesn't have a great ergonomically designed grip either but it fits my hand just fine. From what I understand, one of the reasons why the HK is more expensive is because the internal design is more complex then other handguns, I dunno, I like Zhurdan's reasons. Whatever works for you is the way to go.


----------



## JONSCH

how much more accurate is a USP expert or elite than a P99. TYPICALLY. yes i know its different for everyone


----------



## Shipwreck

I haven't heard of any issues with the recoil spring (on the P99)- other than replacing it after 5k rounds or so.... Sorry U had issues.


----------



## Hayuya

I don't like the way the USP Full Frame feels in my hand. Too Big! Well, at least compared to my P30 or an HK 45. The Walther P99 is the next gun i'll be buying.


----------



## Mike Barham

All the guns mentioned in this thread will shoot more accurately than 99% of shooters, including me. Instead of getting wound around the axle about _mechanical_ accuracy, concentrate instead on _practical _accuracy - the accuracy you can use.

Practical accuracy is largely based on the gun having sights you like and can see well, a trigger you can press well and consistently, and a grip size that allows you to properly engage the trigger. Handle/shoot all these guns and I'll bet you come up with a definite preference.


----------

